# Canister filter problems



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Not a big problem usually. Since there is only one moving part, the impeller, that is the place for noise. One way to make noise is if there is air around the impeller. this will also keep it from pumping much water so we might jump to the conclusion that air is the cause. 
I would suggest as a first step, tilting the canister somewhat slowly about 15-20 degrees and around in a circle so that air will find it's way up and out the tubing to the tank. This is assuming that the tubing is full of water and not setup with dips so that water and air are trapped in the tube?? Make sure the intake tube is under water so that it will siphon more into the can. This should make lots of bubbles come out the outlet tube into the tank. Expect some dirty looking grung as well. If not a fix come back as there are other things like bad impellers to make noise.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Another way to make sure the filter is full of water is to use a fountain pump to pump water in through the inlet. When water comes out of the outlet it will bubble if there is still air in the system. When there are no more bubbles, plug in the canister filter. It should take over for the fountain pump and you can turn it off. 
Since you have probably removed the grid over the intake make sure that gets put back on before you release the intake tube.


----------



## Beautifuldisaster172 (Aug 29, 2013)

i did the tilting and i waited a long while, after like 10 mins it started. guess i was just being paranoid. lol as i said first time with a canister. thanks so much for the help


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Some things that might help for next time? Start with the canister empty. Also it may be helpfull if the output tube is also empty. Have the line from the tank to the canister full of water and the end in the water. This is the siphon that will run downhill when you open the valves. If you have the tube from the canister back to the tank under water, you will seem lots of bubbles come out as the air is forced out of the canister and tubing. The water running down does this. Ideally, the water will force most of the air out of the can> sometimes there is a small amount left and pumping the prime button on the canister will help get this out. When the bubbles stop coming out into the tank, plug it in and it should be ready to go. Maybe a little noise as the last bit of air clears but then it should have good water flow. Less than a minute? If not, there may be air leaks or other problems. Good luck.


----------



## BHolmes (Aug 23, 2012)

The 1500 is a good canister. I've had mine for years. The only problem I've had with mine is bypass until I added a strip of sponge around the upper basket. I jammed it down in between the basket and canister and now the filtration is crystal. Zero gunk flying out of the filter when I restart it.
When you primed it did you fill the canister with water first or dry start it?
It will take forever if the canister has water in it before you try to prime it. I always have to shake mine after priming though to get all of the air bubbles out.
Here's a pic of the added filter pad to eliminate bypass:

Cut a strip lengthwise and it fits perfect in the 1500

Installed in the canister


----------

